# Access Abfrage Top 10! Problem Wert 0



## fonds (16. September 2008)

MS Access 2002/XP

Hallo zusammen, 

folgendes Problem: Ich möchte eine Abfrage erstellen, die mir die ersten 10 Ergebnisse (absteigend) anzeigt. Problem hierbei ist, dass in den teilweise der Wert "0" in den Daten enthalten ist. Somit werden mir bei der Abfrage mehr als 10 Ergebnisse angezeigt.
Wie kann ich das Problem lösen, sodass mir wirklich immer nur 10 Werte angezeigt werden.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## RavelinePower (16. September 2008)

Hy Fonds

Als Tip kann ich geben ....

Gib in der Ábfrage im Feld Wert als Kriterium folgendes an.

>1

somit hast Du keine Nullwerte mehr. und die besten 10

Greatz RavelinePower


----------



## fonds (16. September 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------

